# [solved durch neue Grafikkarte;)] Googleearth

## AROK

Hallo,

habe vorhin bemerkt dass Googleearth nicht mehr läuft. Der Bildschirm friert ein, nur noch Reset hilft.

Das ist das ErrorLog: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No running windows found
> 
> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin: /opt/googleearth/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
> ...

 

Läuft das bei euch ohne Probleme?

Gruß

AROKLast edited by AROK on Thu Jun 07, 2007 9:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AROK

Warum kann das Programm eigentlich das ganze System zum Absturz bringen? Sollte es (als user gestartet) dazu garnicht erst kommen können?

----------

## Jesterhead

liegt ja auch nicht am Programm, ich denke mal er hat ne Ati-Grafikkarte  :Wink: 

----------

## SvenFischer

emerge libpng cairo -pv (check mal alle USe-Flags und dann neu installieren)

----------

## Mr.Big

 *Jesterhead wrote:*   

> liegt ja auch nicht am Programm, ich denke mal er hat ne Ati-Grafikkarte 

 

Falls das so ist (Du eine ATI Grafik hast)! 

Klappt GoogleEarth mit den jeweils neuen Versionen wieder!

x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.32.5

x11-misc/googleearth-4

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

hab e Ati-drivers 8.32.5 und GE4!

```

* x11-misc/googleearth

     Available versions:  4

     Installed:             4

     Homepage:           http://earth.google.com/

     Description:         A 3D interface to the planet

* x11-drivers/ati-drivers

     Available versions:  8.27.10-r1 8.28.8 8.29.6 8.30.3 8.30.3-r1 8.32.5

     Installed:           8.32.5

```

```

emerge libpng cairo -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.14  USE="-doc" 605 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/cairo-1.2.4  USE="X png -directfb -doc -glitz -svg" 2,815 kB

```

Soll ich da directfb noch hinzufügen?

Gruß

AROK

----------

## Mgiese

google earth 4beta hat bei mir ohne probleme funktioniert, lade gerade google earth4 also die nicht beta, mal sehen ob das auch geht...

funktioniert : hier mein download link : http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/software/multimedia/google_earth/

allerdings ist meine Kiste nach 3 min mit google earth abgeschmiert  :Wink:  was das ding sonst nie macht...

----------

## AROK

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> allerdings ist meine Kiste nach 3 min mit google earth abgeschmiert  was das ding sonst nie macht...

 

Ja das ist genau das Problem! Hast du auch eine ATI Karte? Treiber?

Gruß

AROK

----------

## Mgiese

 *AROK wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> allerdings ist meine Kiste nach 3 min mit google earth abgeschmiert  was das ding sonst nie macht... 
> 
> Ja das ist genau das Problem! Hast du auch eine ATI Karte? Treiber?
> ...

 

noe mal eine savage iV im notebook. xf86-savage-drivers-2.1.2, werds mal in einem meiner 2 desktops propbieren, die habe beide nvidia, aber immo geht nur in meinem p4 das dri..

----------

## AROK

ein Downgrade auf ATI-Drivers 8.30.2 hat auch nichts gebracht. Früher lief da GE ohne Probleme, aber ich weiß nicht mehr, seit wann es nicht mehr läuft.

Gruß

AROK

----------

## Mr.Big

 *AROK wrote:*   

> ein Downgrade auf ATI-Drivers 8.30.2 hat auch nichts gebracht. Früher lief da GE ohne Probleme, aber ich weiß nicht mehr, seit wann es nicht mehr läuft.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> AROK

 

wie bereits gesagt, hier klappt es mit:

x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.32.5

----------

## AROK

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

>  *AROK wrote:*   ein Downgrade auf ATI-Drivers 8.30.2 hat auch nichts gebracht. Früher lief da GE ohne Probleme, aber ich weiß nicht mehr, seit wann es nicht mehr läuft.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> AROK 
> ...

 

Bei mir leider nicht, daher hatte ich es probiert, da GE früher mal lief.

Gruß

AROK

----------

## AROK

Runtime Dependencies

googleearth-4

x86?

      ( media-libs/fontconfig media-libs/freetype virtual/opengl ||

            (

                  ( x11-libs/libICE x11-libs/libSM x11-libs/libX11 x11-libs/libXcursor x11-libs/libXext x11-libs/libXft x11-libs/libXrender )

             <virtual/x11-7.0 )

       )

habt ihr davon irgendwelche ~x86 Packages installiert? Vielleicht liegt es ja daran?

Gruß

AROK

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

habe seit gestern eine Nvidia GF7600GT, und jetzt scheint es zu laufen. Zumindest habe ich eben eine halbe Stunde GE genutzt, ohne dass es abgestürzt ist.

Gruß

AROK

----------

